# Nothings fun?



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Suprisingly, I have 2 female rats that don't think anythings that fun, Almost all the toys I buy them, they never get around to, they sure love treats , and cinimin (spelled that way) loves to play spider-man on the cage . But they generally don't like toys. What toys work for your rats? I've tried tubes, treats wrapped up in newspaper, one of them likes that (sugar). And others, 
but usually they just ignore the toy -.-.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i got my boys a wicker jingle ball thing. the whole ball is made of wicker, and there is a jingle bell inside. they carry it around and like to shred it.  they ignore most everything else besides their hammock.


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Yea they have a giant wicker ball den that I forgot to mention, its like a mobile home to them as they move it all over the place !


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

Toilet paper tubes are about the only "toys" my rats like... If you give your rats lots of out time, cuddle time, whatever... they might just not be bored enough to play with toys... they could be happy with the time they get outside the cage.

No toy is going to be as fun to a rat as running around and exploring.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

My boys have plastic jingle bell cat toys, they go through phases with playing with them, sometimes they wont move for days, other times they jingle all night.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Toys are just hit or miss with rats - some will like them, some like them sometimes, some ignore them. Most rats will like things to crawl into, tunnels, boxes, stuff like that. If you don't already, you should get your girls a wheel - all of my girls love running. The wheels are their favorite toys ^_^


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

My rats love to chew on wood blocks, and one of them loves to crawl through tubes, but thats about it so far.


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah Mana I have a wheel, It came with the cage, the one thing I don't understand is they run on it, but they also pee on it... why is that -.-?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

rats pee on everything they identify as theirs 
they pee on all they areas they visit to mark it as their saef zone
they pee on every living creature they encounter to mark them as friend

pretty much, peeing is a very important part of their social structure

as for toys, rats really aren't into toys... they prefer the interaction they get with us or each other far more than toy

I put treats inside balls that have slots on them... like those plastic wiffle-balls. Other than that.. tube, tunnels & boxes are about the only thing they have any interest in.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

wolfy pees on the keyboard and i tell him "thats not yours, its mine....but u can play on it"


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

The only toys my girls ever really showed any interest in was chew toys... other than that, they really don't care. If they want to play, they tend to play with one another instead of a toy.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine like these cat pom pom balls. they're soft and they carry them around and sleep with them.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i think that most rats greatly enjoy stuff they can destroy. stuff they can crawl in/around and sleep on comes second to things they can destroy. give them a piece of tissue paper or some feathers and watch them go to town.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

Go to the hardware store and buy some PVC pipe... Elbows, Tees, and other odd shapes and put them all around. I even use a directional Tee for our female's house, they love it, since it has two openings for them, and one to put up against the cage wall so you can see inside easily. They will chew on it, but it will last forever (beyond the life of the rat) and is so easy to clean. 

Our male cage is not big enough to fill with the PVC, but they like their cardboard tubes to chew and the ramp and platform to walk up and down.

Honestly... they have their out time everyday, so they just aren't that bored. They tire themselves out and sleep... then they hang with themselves during the night while I am sleeping, but I sometimes get up in the middle of the night and poke my finger through the bars and let them fight for my attention. It's so cute.


----------

